# Glass tank Winsford Cheshire



## HinkyPunk (Apr 21, 2013)

Glass tank 2ft by 1ft. 
Has a small crack in the bottom that doesn't go all the way through, and does not effect structure or safety of tank. 
Does not come with a lid. 
Collection only. Free!


----------



## HinkyPunk (Apr 21, 2013)

Sold!


----------

